# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  moisture treatment for concrete that used to be wet?

## nats17

Is it necessary to use concrete moisture fix or moisture seal (such as X220 moisture fix) on concrete that appears to have been damp previously but is now dry after the source of the moisture has been remediated?  
I have pulled up old carpet to find some evidence of the moisture ingress in the concrete slab however it appears to be dry now, (efflorecense on slab, rusty carpet wood strips and nails)  
How do I prep this concrete before installing floating floor?  
Thank you.

----------

